# Pink Convict Sexing???



## nyfan78 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey all i have a3 tiny baby pink convicts. in a small 5 gal. I want to add them to my 55gal where i have 5 other 1- 1 1/2 inch reg convicts and they are all males. so i dont want any breeding going on id like to keep only males. that is why i need to know how to sex the pink cona! thanks all.

scott


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

U can sex pink cons the exact same way as regular color morph. Orange belly on females.


----------



## nyfan78 (Aug 8, 2009)

So the orange will be alot brighter then the body of the pink con?...


----------



## Diaster (Aug 17, 2009)

It will have a sort of metallic shine on that it make it sparkle. A female also a more circular profile than a male. Google image a female con should make it easy.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't know about that. My male is much rounder than my female.

Male









Female


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

nyfan78 said:


> So the orange will be alot brighter then the body of the pink con?...


Yes it's not as big a contrast in colors as w/the regular colored cons, but it should still be fairly noticable seeing the orange on the belly, whereas the rest of the body will be pink.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

When you see the orange on the belly you will know it. Its pretty obvious.

Nice male Rice. One of the nicest i've seen.

...Bill


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks. I always thought he was weird cause he's so round. I like him though, he's got character. The fry all look to be regular elongated like their mother.

Wonder if I can breed round Convicts to look like discus???? lol


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

My female is pretty fat. Maybe we should get the two together 










....Bill


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

now there's a long distance relationship. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

